# Xbox Scorpio: "Hat das Potenzial sich öfters als PS4 zu verkaufen"



## Knusperferkel (8. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox Scorpio: "Hat das Potenzial sich öfters als PS4 zu verkaufen"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Xbox Scorpio: "Hat das Potenzial sich öfters als PS4 zu verkaufen"*


----------



## Tobey24 (8. April 2017)

*in Nordamerika, im Jahr 2017. 

Durchaus plausibel auf dem noch recht stark umkämpften Konsolenmarkt dort. Bleibt das
Line-Up von Microsoft abzuwarten, Sony hat schließlich Marketingdeals für RDR2, Destiny 2 und COD. 

Weltweit sieht der Markt natürlich gänzlich anders aus.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (8. April 2017)

Tobey24 schrieb:


> *in Nordamerika, im Jahr 2017.
> 
> Durchaus plausibel auf dem noch recht stark umkämpften Konsolenmarkt dort. Bleibt das
> Line-Up von Microsoft abzuwarten, Sony hat schließlich Marketingdeals für RDR2, Destiny 2 und COD.
> ...



Gibt es denn wirklich Leute, die sich wegen ein paar popeligen Skins/Klamotten/Waffen/Maps extra Konsole X kaufen? Ich kann mir das echt nur schwer vorstellen, auf der anderen Seite macht Sony sicher nicht ohne Grund ständig die Brieftasche auf. Vielleicht setzen sie darauf, dass Leute durch geschicktes Marketing von echter Exklusivität ausgehen.


----------



## Tobey24 (8. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Gibt es denn wirklich Leute, die sich wegen ein paar popeligen Skins/Klamotten/Waffen/Maps extra Konsole X kaufen? Ich kann mir das echt nur schwer vorstellen, auf der anderen Seite macht Sony sicher nicht ohne Grund ständig die Brieftasche auf. Vielleicht setzen sie darauf, dass Leute durch geschicktes Marketing von echter Exklusivität ausgehen.



Es geht weniger um Skins und co. als viel mehr um Werbung und Konsolenbundles. COD wurde deshalb vor dieser Konsolengeneration ständig mit Xbox assoziiert. Wenn um Weihnachten Werbespots zu Destiny 2 laufen und jedesmal am Ende das Playstation Logo zu sehen ist, macht das definitv einen Unterschied.


----------



## Desotho (8. April 2017)

Laut der AFD Group könnte sich die Scorpio sogar 30 mal öfter verkaufen als die PS4.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. April 2017)

Desotho schrieb:


> Laut der AFD Group könnte sich die Scorpio sogar 30 mal öfter verkaufen als die PS4.



scheinbar sind die von der AFD Group ähnlich weg vom Schuß wie ihre gleichnamigen Namensvetter in der Politik


----------



## moeykaner (8. April 2017)

Bei dem Microsoft Spiellineup niemals.


----------



## martin4515 (8. April 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Bei dem Microsoft Spiellineup niemals.



Es geht nicht um ein Exklusives Spiel Lineup seitens Microsoft , sondern wie gut die Dritt Hersteller die Hardware nutzen darin sehe ich auch den Kaufgrund.
Kaufe mir die doch nicht in der Hoffnung da werden jetzt ganz tolle Exklusive kommen , sondern das die Multiplattform Titel die neue Hardware nutzen und viele mit ziehen.


----------



## Grolt (8. April 2017)

Wenn die XONE Pro aka. Scorpio 500€/$ kostet ( was realistisch ist) mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich bin mir sicher das Sony die Pro zum Release der Scorpio auf 300 €/$ senken wird.


----------



## sadira (8. April 2017)

was auch immer die behaupten, ich gehe absolut davon aus, das kein spiel mit tripple x grafik in nativ 4k 60 fps läuft, entweder sie gehen mit fps runter oder das zaubermittel dynamic scaling wird genutzt und dann gibts statt 4k halt nur noch 2k
desweiteren denke ich, das ohne scorpio exclusiv titel kein spiel wirklich großartig besser aussieht als auf der one.
die normalen xbone spiele werden dann etwas höher aufgelöst, bissel mehr anti alias und anisotropisches filtern fertig, unterschied wird man mit der lupe suchen müssen.

angeblich steckt ne radeon rx480 drin mit 1-2 neuen funktionen, tolle karte... für 1080p ideal ^^


----------



## martin4515 (8. April 2017)

Fakt ist die Xbox wird ein ganzes Stück leistungs fähiger sein als die PS4 PRO

Nehmen wir Mass Effect Andromeda auf der PRO , die wird nativ auf 1800p aufgelöst und skaliert das auf 4K , das Problem für mich es läuft mit knapp 30fps und bricht sehr oft ein , bringt wenig Spass , und dort wird die Xbox dann deutlich besser abschneiden .
Deswegen sehe ich kaum ein Grund für die Pro , für die Exklusiven Spiele fahre ich mit einer PS4 Slim besser


----------



## Y0SHi (9. April 2017)

das teil ist für 500$ ohne steuern in den USA angekündigt.
macht bei uns also dann etwa 600€.  die scorpio wird wie blei in den regalen liegen.
bis zum release gibt es vermutlich die ps4 slim schon um 200€.

habe selbst eine ps4 slim. ist bezogen auf den preis die beste konsole im moment. da macht man nichts falsch.

einzig die interne platte ist schrott, aber die taugt auch nichts bei der xbox one und vermutlich auch nichts bei der scoprio.
der aufpreis für eine gute platte gilt also für alle konsolen.
hab eine 1000GB SSHD in die ps4 slim gesteckt.



> Fakt ist die Xbox wird ein ganzes Stück leistungs fähiger sein als die PS4 PRO



ganz normal.
konsolen sind nun wie pc hardware. da kommt jedes jahr etwas "schnelleres" auf den markt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. April 2017)

Auch wenn die Hardware der Scorpio deutlich besser ist, ohne entsprechenden Line-up wird das nicht viel nutzen.

Wobei ich mir einbilde den Masterplan Microsofts hinter XBONE, UWP, PC Support & regelmäßige Konsolenupdates zu erahnen.
Mit der richtigen Software könnten sie es vielleicht schaffen längerfristig Sony den Rang ab zu laufen, aber das erfordert viel Arbeit, man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## sadira (9. April 2017)

das bisschen mehr leistung wird sich optisch nicht bemerkbar machen, sobald die scorpio dann da ist wird man sicher side by side spiele ps4 pro und scorpio sehen, und keiner wird den unterschied bemerken.

ich hab ne ps4 standart und ne sehr starken gaming pc, wenn ich mir horizons zero dawn ansehe kann ich es oft nicht fassen was die entwickler aus der konsole rausgeholt haben, das währe aufm pc nicht besser machbar obwohl sie 10 mal soviel leistung hat

hatte ne xbox 360, xbone ausgelassen, und überlege die scorpio zu holen, nen 4k tv habe ich noch nicht, brauch ich auch nicht, reicht mir vollauf wenn die scorpio vielleicht die 2560x1440 meines monitors ausreizt


----------



## ToMiBriX (9. April 2017)

So ein Quatsch. Die Pro skaliert von dynamischen 1800p hoch bei Mass Effect Andromeda. Dass die Framerate einbricht waere mir neu. Wenn du dich mit dem Upscaling beschaeftigen wuerdest, wuesstest du ausserdem dass Sony die Checkerboarding Methode nutzt, die kaum von echtem 4k zu unterscheiden zu ist. Es ist also definitiv nicht nur einfach ein Upscaling wie bei der XBone S, wo es meiner Meinung nach kaum was bringt (zwecks Kantenflimmern). 

Die Pro hat definitiv ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ich streite nicht ab dass es spaeter mit der Xbone Scorpio besser wird. Aber wenn Microsoft nicht die Exclusivespiele Register zieht, was beim momentanen Sony Lineup schwer zu erreichen ist, dann sehe ich schwarz, leider. Forza holt mich jetzt nicht ab. Und RDR 2 auf Scorpio in 4k und 60 Fps? Glaubt da jemand dran, ernsthaft? Ich wuerde es mir wuenschen. Erstmal E3 abwarten..


----------



## martin4515 (9. April 2017)

ToMiBriX schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Die Pro skaliert von dynamischen 1800p hoch bei Mass Effect Andromeda. Dass die Framerate einbricht waere mir neu. Wenn du dich mit dem Upscaling beschaeftigen wuerdest, wuesstest du ausserdem dass Sony die Checkerboarding Methode nutzt, die kaum von echtem 4k zu unterscheiden zu ist. Es ist also definitiv nicht nur einfach ein Upscaling wie bei der XBone S, wo es meiner Meinung nach kaum was bringt (zwecks Kantenflimmern).
> 
> Die Pro hat definitiv ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ich streite nicht ab dass es spaeter mit der Xbone Scorpio besser wird. Aber wenn Microsoft nicht die Exclusivespiele Register zieht, was beim momentanen Sony Lineup schwer zu erreichen ist, dann sehe ich schwarz, leider. Forza holt mich jetzt nicht ab. Und RDR 2 auf Scorpio in 4k und 60 Fps? Glaubt da jemand dran, ernsthaft? Ich wuerde es mir wuenschen. Erstmal E3 abwarten..




Meine es ja so von 1800p auf 4K
Aber das die Pro angeblich nicht einbrechen würde ist einfach eine Unwahrheit , das gleiche bei der PS4 und Xbox
Die laufen alle auf 30fps, und die brechen im Verlauf des Spiel jenseits der 30 , das ist bekannt z.b Digital Foundry
und die Pro rechnet eben noch in einer höheren Auflösung  da passiert das besonders
Das Problem ist doch die Konsolen wollen sich gut verkaufen und reizen das beste aus aber für mich sind Spiele wie ME:a mit 30fps umspielbar (Deswegen habe ich es mir auch für den PC geholt)

Die pro hat meiner Ansicht keine Daseinsberechtigung , weil und das ist nur meine Meinung, sie bei solchen Spielen beweist sie ist zu schwach , von der Xbox erwarte ich bei einem solchen Spiel 60fps, muss kein 4K sein kann auf skaliert sein.

Mir sind die Fps wichtiger als die Optik  , die schönste Grafik bringt mir da nichts , habe einfach mal auf mein PC die Optik höher gedreht und habe dann 30-35 fps sind das einfach nur schlecht, das Spiel sollte schon 45-60 fps haben damit man es gut spielen kann.


----------



## PureLoci (9. April 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach bestimmt der Preis der Konsole und die Qualität der Exklusivtitel mehr eine Rolle als die reine Performance. Wenn man Performance will, kauft man sich einen PC. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (9. April 2017)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach bestimmt der Preis der Konsole und die Qualität der Exklusivtitel mehr eine Rolle als die reine Performance. Wenn man Performance will, kauft man sich einen PC. So einfach ist das.


Preis ja, Exklusivtitel eher nicht. Sonst hätte sich die Wii U deutlich besser verkauft und de PS4 zu Beginn mit den dürftigen Knack und Killzone nicht so gut.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2017)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> das teil ist für 500$ ohne steuern in den USA angekündigt.




Wo hast du eigentlich diese Aussage her?

Bisher gibt es keine Aussage zum Preis. Alle Vermutungen schwanken zwischen 300 und 500 $.


----------



## drbrainnn (9. April 2017)

schaut gut aus ,aber ohne exclusive top titeln wird das nichts bringen sind ja auch noch keine angekündigt und solche spiele  dauern jahre in der Entwicklung..........


----------



## martin4515 (9. April 2017)

drbrainnn schrieb:


> schaut gut aus ,aber ohne exclusive top titeln wird das nichts bringen sind ja auch noch keine angekündigt und solche spiele  dauern jahre in der Entwicklung..........



Entscheidend sind meiner Ansicht nicht Exklusive Titel sondern Dritthersteller Titel , es gibt genügend Leute die bauen sich keine teurer GPU ein und für die wäre das dann schon was feines.


----------



## Y0SHi (9. April 2017)

die ps4 pro ist nur ein lauwarmer aufguss der meine anforderungen nicht erfüllt hat; deswegen habe ich mich für die billige slim entschieden.

die benchmarks der ps4 pro sind  ziemlich übel... keine ahnung, was an dem teil "pro" sein soll?
in 4k bricht die framerate oft ein und liegt damit gleichauf mit der ps4/slim und zum teil sogar darunter.
der 60 frame-mode ist ein schlechter scherz, da die pro in kaum einen titel 60 fps halten kann und man statt mit 30 fps auf der ps4/slim mit krummen 40-60 fps spielt, das einen üblen gummibandeffekt verursacht.
upscaling @ 4k juckt mich keinen millimeter, das kann sowieso jeder 4k fernseher   besser.

die pro sollte man sich nur zulegen wenn man die paar VR spielchen zocken will, das sind die einzigen games die tatsächlich von der pro profitieren, da die explizit für die pro angepasst werden, dies bei normalen games nicht der fall ist.
das belegt jeder benchmark zur ps4 pro.

für den üblichen einheitsbrei langt die billige ps4 slim.
auf der slim ärgert man sich wenigstens nicht so über schlecht optimierte spiele, die man gebraucht um paar € gekauft hat.
wenn es mal wieder ruckelt (arkham knight)  oder der input-lag zu hoch ist (rise of the tomb raider), dann hat man wenigstens die gewissheit, dass man nicht zu viel geld in den sand gesetzt  hat und es auf der pro auch nicht "wesentlich" besser läuft.

die scorpio um 600€ könnte ich mir kaufen, tue ich aber nicht. 
ist das geld einfach nicht wert. wer kauft sich denn eine scoprio um 600€ und spielt auf dem ding dann so ein technisch schlecht optimiertes game wie mass effects?
oder so ein technisch schlecht optimiertes game wie rise of the tomb raider?

sorry, keinen bock drauf!

und nach den ganzen miesen  enttäuschenden remaster ankündigungen (u.a. auch outcast 2)  kaufe ich sowieso kaum noch spiele, da es kaum neue, gute games gibt.
wie viele spiele, die echt gut sind, kommen denn pro jahr für die ps4 raus?
hmmm so um den daumen vielleicht 4...5...
und für 4...5... games lege ich keine 600€ auf den tisch (scorpio).

ich hoffe die olle ps4 slim wird noch lange unterstützt.
kostet wenig geld, ist gut, es gibt viele billige gebrauchte games für das teil... was will man mehr?
ein voller erfolg!



> es gibt genügend Leute die bauen sich keine teurer GPU ein



bis die scoprio am markt ist, gibt es die 1070 vermutlich schon um 300€ inkl. spielebundle.
GPUs werden auch an den preis von konsolen angepasst.

die 480/580 ist des weiteren nicht "teuer" für das gebotene; du musst dir ja nicht eine titan XP kaufen um so 0815 spielchen wie battlefield zocken zu können.
die demo von battlefield 1 lief sogar auf meiner ollen 2012 GPU mit um die 40-50 fps @ 1080p.


----------



## martin4515 (9. April 2017)

Die Xbox sehe ich als gute Lösung ich glaube nicht an 4K mit 60fps, nein aber denke das sie ähnlich die Pro dann aber mit 60fps laufen kann und das ist für mich der Schlüssel Satz.
Der eine Titel wird mal 4K sein , der andere wieder nicht der wird hochskaliert , solange es gut aussieht ist das eine feine Sache.

Mir reicht eine PS4 Slim , die ist schön leise , und eine PS4 wegen den wirklich tollen Exklusiven Titeln, ich glaube kaum das Sony es sich mit dem Großteil der PS4 Verkäufern verscherzen wird.

Die Xbox wäre dann interessant wenn die Spiele die neue Hardware nutzen und man die Hersteller auf ihre Seite zieht, wenn das nicht klappt wird sie nicht interessant.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. April 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wo hast du eigentlich diese Aussage her?
> 
> Bisher gibt es keine Aussage zum Preis. Alle Vermutungen schwanken zwischen 300 und 500 $.



Wer vermutet so was? Die realistischeren Vermutungen liegen zwischen 500 und 800 Euro. 



martin4515 schrieb:


> Fakt ist die Xbox wird ein ganzes Stück leistungs fähiger sein als die PS4 PRO


Exakt 2TFlop mehr. 4TF vs 6TF, damit entspricht Scorpio etwa einer Radeon 480. 



> Nehmen wir Mass Effect Andromeda auf der PRO , die wird nativ auf 1800p aufgelöst und skaliert das auf 4K , das Problem für mich es läuft mit knapp 30fps und bricht sehr oft ein , bringt wenig Spass , und dort wird die Xbox dann deutlich besser abschneiden .
> Deswegen sehe ich kaum ein Grund für die Pro , für die Exklusiven Spiele fahre ich mit einer PS4 Slim besser


Das ist aber nicht das Problem der Pro sondern das Problem, dass mal wieder ein Hersteller keine vernünftigen Einstellungen für sein Spiel anbietet. Es könnte ja auch auch problemlos in 1080p mit 60FPS auf der Pro laufen.


----------



## Y0SHi (9. April 2017)

> Mir reicht eine PS4 Slim , die ist schön leise ,



signed.
die ps4 slim ist echt gut um 200-250€, wie schon mehrmals erwähnt.
die ps4 war mir immer zu laut, zu heiß, zu teuer und hat mir zu viel strom gezogen für das gebotene.
nach dem ps4 slim release habe ich mir dann sofort den durchaus gelungenen ps4 slim refresh geholt.

sony hat alles richtig gemacht mit der ps4 slim.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer vermutet so was? Die realistischeren Vermutungen liegen zwischen 500 und 800 Euro.





Pachter, DF & Co. gehen von den Zahlen aus.

Ich denke, dass die Konsole wieder bei 499€ liegen wird.



Aber zur E3 erfahren war hoffentlich den Preis.

Edit: Und mit den Specs ist die Scorpio 43% stärker als die Pro.


----------



## martin4515 (9. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer vermutet so was? Die realistischeren Vermutungen liegen zwischen 500 und 800 Euro.
> 
> 
> Exakt 2TFlop mehr. 4TF vs 6TF, damit entspricht Scorpio etwa einer Radeon 480.
> ...





Aber jetzt einmal im Ernst ME:a , läuft auf den Konsolen , was ich gehört habe nicht so wirklich toll , auf PS4 oder Xbox nicht in 1080p und das mit 30fps.
Und klar hat das Bioware verhunzt , klare Sache , bringt mir aber wenig , und auf der PRO alles höher aufgelöst aber auch nicht stabiler.
Ich würde mein PC als Spiel Gerät direkt beiseite legen wenn die passende Konsole kommt , vlt klappt das mit der neuen Xbox ansatzweise.
Habe zwar ein 4K TV aber kein HDR , sehe den Sinn in dieser Technologie nicht , wenn ich im Wohnzimmer auf meinem Sofa sitze , bin jetzt dort kein Experte , aber um davon zu haben müsste ich doch am Schreibtisch sitzen.
Hauptsache die bekommen ihr "4K" die sollten sich lieber um die FPS kümmern


----------



## Spiritogre (9. April 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Pachter, DF & Co. gehen von den Zahlen aus.
> 
> Ich denke, dass die Konsole wieder bei 499€ liegen wird.
> 
> Aber zur E3 erfahren war hoffentlich den Preis.



Na ja, ich meine, wie kommen die darauf? Microsoft hat schon vor Monaten gesagt, die Konsole wird Enthusiasten ansprechen und ist nicht für den normalen Konsolenzocker gedacht. 500 bis 600 halte ich für durchaus realistisch. Wobei ich denke, dass bei 500 schon ein wenig subventioniert werden muss.



> Edit: Und mit den Specs ist die Scorpio 43% stärker als die Pro.


Prozentrechnung ist so eine Sache, da es immer vom verwendeten Ausgangswert abhängt.
Die PS4 Pro hat 4 TFlop Leistung, die Scorpio 6 TFlop. Das sind theoretisch 33 Prozent mehr.



martin4515 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt einmal im Ernst ME:a , läuft auf den Konsolen , was ich gehört habe nicht so wirklich toll , auf PS4 oder Xbox nicht in 1080p und das mit 30fps.
> Und klar hat das Bioware verhunzt , klare Sache , bringt mir aber wenig , und auf der PRO alles höher aufgelöst aber auch nicht stabiler.
> Ich würde mein PC als Spiel Gerät direkt beiseite legen wenn die passende Konsole kommt , vlt klappt das mit der neuen Xbox ansatzweise.
> Habe zwar ein 4K TV aber kein HDR , sehe den Sinn in dieser Technologie nicht , wenn ich im Wohnzimmer auf meinem Sofa sitze , bin jetzt dort kein Experte , aber um davon zu haben müsste ich doch am Schreibtisch sitzen.
> Hauptsache die bekommen ihr "4K" die sollten sich lieber um die FPS kümmern



Wie ich bereits anführte und wie auch du zugibst, es ist nicht Schuld der Konsole, wenn die Hersteller keinen 1080p 60 FPS Modus anbieten. Es gibt leider nur ganz wenige Hersteller, die den Nutzern die freie Wahl lassen, ob sie lieber mehr FPS oder höhere Auflösung wollen. In der Regel schrauben sie einfach die Auflösung hoch und das wars. Am schlimmsten sind dann noch die Entwickler, die die FPS an das Spieltempo koppeln, wie das vorletzte Need for Speed es getan hat. Eine Unsitte, die einfach nur dumm ohne Ende ist, solche Entwickler gehören standrechtlich erschossen. 

Aber glaubst du jetzt ernsthaft, daran wird die Scorpio auch nur irgendwas ändern? Sorry, wenn man sich das letzte Jahrzehnt der 3D Konsolenspiele so anschaut und auch die aktuellen Trends, dann werden die Titel genau wie auf der Pro vornehmlich mit 4k @ 30FPS laufen. 


Meine persönliche Meinung ist übrigens, 4k, gerade auf Konsole, ist überflüssig. 1080p ist bei normalen TV Größen und normalem Sitzabstand mehr als genug. Viele Leute können bei 4 Metern Sitzabstand nicht mal einen Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 720p erkennen. Da bringt 4k also genau gar nichts.
HDR hingegen ist ein völlig anderer Schnack, das vervielfacht mal eben die darstellbaren Farben und erhöht den möglichen Kontrast enorm. Allerdings können viele Entwickler als auch Filmschaffende in dieser Anfangszeit oftmals noch nicht wirklich damit umgehen, was dann eben zu kruden psychadelischen Farbverfälschungen führt anstelle zu mehr sichtbaren Details.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Prozentrechnung ist so eine Sache, da es immer vom verwendeten Ausgangswert abhängt.
> Die PS4 Pro hat 4 TFlop Leistung, die Scorpio 6 TFlop. Das sind theoretisch 33 Prozent mehr.


Sorry, aber das ist mathematisch falsch.

Die Pro hat 2/3 Leistung der Scorpio.

Die 43% stammen übrigens von DF.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. April 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist mathematisch falsch.
> 
> Die Pro hat 2/3 Leistung der Scorpio.
> 
> Die 43% stammen übrigens von DF.



Und in welchem Universum sind 2/3 jetzt 43 Prozent?


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und in welchem Universum sind 2/3 jetzt 43 Prozent?




Du verstehst es nicht, oder?
Die Leistung der Pro ist bei 4 TF, die der Scorpio bei 6.

4 / 2 = 2 (50
4 + 2 = 6
Somit hat die Scorpio 50% mehr Leistung.
Also einfacher geht Mathe jetzt nicht mehr.
Und wenn man von der Scorpio ausgeht sind es nun mal 4/6 = 2/3 = 66%.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. April 2017)

Nur ist die 50 Prozent Rechnung einfach blödsinn.  Die Mehrleistung beträgt 33 Prozent. Weil  man die Gesamtleistung zu Grunde legen muss und nicht die PS Leistung als Ausgangsleistung nehmen kann.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2017)

Willst oder kannst Du die einfachste Prozentrechnung nicht verstehen?

4 sind 2/3 von 6.
6 ist aber immer noch das 1.5-fache von 4.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. April 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Willst oder kannst Du die einfachste Prozentrechnung nicht verstehen?
> 
> 4 sind 2/3 von 6.
> 6 ist aber immer noch das 1.5-fache von 4.


Richtig, aber die 6 sind 100 Prozent also sind 4 66 Prozent macht eine Differenz von 33 Prozent die die Scorpio mehr hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2017)

Nein, die Pro hat 33% weniger.
Aber scheinbar kann man dir Mathe nicht erklären. Du beharrst einfach weiterhin auf deine falschen Rechnung.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. April 2017)

Lol
 33 Prozent Differenz bleiben 33 Prozent Differenz egal ob Plus oder Minus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2017)

Die Differenz ist zwar 33, aber trotzdem ist es nicht nur ein Plus von 33 Prozent. Und um den prozentualen(!) Zuwachs geht es, nicht um den absoluten.



Ich versuch es jetzt mal an einem Obstkorb....

Du hast 66 Äpfel in einem Korb. Jetzt füllst du den Korb mit weiteren 33 Prozent Äpfeln.

Frage: Wieviel Äpfel sind nun in dem Korb?


----------



## Spiritogre (10. April 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Differenz ist zwar 33, aber trotzdem ist es nicht nur ein Plus von 33 Prozent. Und um den prozentualen(!) Zuwachs geht es, nicht um den absoluten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falsche herangehensweise. Dann hast du 88 Äpfel. Allerdings muss man nicht von den 4TFlop oder den 66 Äpfeln aus rechnen sondern von den 6TFlop bzw 1TFlop als Grundlage nehmen um die Mehrleistung zu bestimmen.


----------



## bas1 (10. April 2017)

Leute.

Die Scorpio hat 6 TF, die Pro 4,2.

6 / 4,2 = 1,42857
1,429 x 100 = 142,857
142,9 -100 = 42,857

-> Scorpio bringt, wenn man rein von den Teraflops ausgeht, 42,857 % mehr Leistung als die Pro.

Andersrum:

4,2 / 6 = 0,7
 0,7 x 100 = 70
70 - 100 = -30

--> Die Pro bringt 30 % weniger Leistung als Scorpio.

Bei PS4  (1,84 TF) / Xbox One (1,31 TF) sind es übrigens 40,45 % mehr Leistung der PS4, bzw. 28,8 weniger der XB 1. 

In dieser Hinsicht ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Scorpio und Pro also in etwa gleich groß wie der zwischen PS4 und XB 1.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. April 2017)

bas1 schrieb:


> Leute.
> 
> Die Scorpio hat 6 TF, die Pro 4,2.
> 
> ...



Wie ich im ersten Post anführte, Prozentrechnung ist so eine Sache, es kommt immer auf den verwendeten Ausgangswert an. 
Du kannst nicht sagen, Scorpio hat 43 Prozent mehr Leistung als die PS4 Pro und im gleichen Satz dann, die PS4 Pro hat 30 Prozent weniger Leistung als die Scorpio. Die Differenz ist aber in ganzen Zahlen ein identischer Wert und 43 Prozent ist nun mal etwas anderes als 30 Prozent. Deswegen muss man bei sowas vom Grundwert aus rechnen, also von 1TFlop aus. Dann stimmt die Differenz und beträgt in beiden Fällen, egal ob man mehr oder weniger sagt, 30 Prozent.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. April 2017)

Schöne Rechnereien, nur sagen die reinen TF nicht alles aus. Ein Auto mit mehr PS ist ja auch nicht automatisch schneller, es kommt auf das Zusammenspiel der Komponenten an.  Sieht man ja gut an XB1/PS4, die Ps4 hat ja auch irgendwas um die 40% mehr TF, aber in der Praxis sieht und merkt man davon selten etwas. Ich kann mich zumindest an kein Spiel erinnern, dass 40% besser aussah oder 40% mehr fps hatte. Wie sich das bei Skorpio und Pro verhält, wird man dann sehen. Der Unterschied kann genau so gering sein oder deutlich sichtbar. Wird man dann sehen.


----------



## bas1 (10. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie ich im ersten Post anführte, Prozentrechnung ist so eine Sache, es kommt immer auf den verwendeten Ausgangswert an.
> Du kannst nicht sagen, Scorpio hat 43 Prozent mehr Leistung als die PS4 Pro und im gleichen Satz dann, die PS4 Pro hat 30 Prozent weniger Leistung als die Scorpio. Die Differenz ist aber in ganzen Zahlen ein identischer Wert und 43 Prozent ist nun mal etwas anderes als 30 Prozent. Deswegen muss man bei sowas vom Grundwert aus rechnen, also von 1TFlop aus. Dann stimmt die Differenz und beträgt in beiden Fällen, egal ob man mehr oder weniger sagt, 30 Prozent.



Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Ein prozentualer Vergleich ist immer relativ und abhängig von dem Bezugspunkt. Wenn du sagen willst, wie viel % mehr Leistung die Scorpio im Vergleich zur Pro hat, dann musst du von der Leistung der Pro ausgehen. Wenn du sagen willst, wie wiel % weniger Leistung die Pro hat als die Scorpio, dann musst du von der Leistung der Scorpio ausgehen.

Wenn die Mehrleistung der Scorpio 30 % betrüge, dann würde das folgendes bedeuten: 4,2 x 1,3 = 5,46 TF (--> 30 % von 4,2 sind 1,26.). Scorpio hat aber 6 TF, nicht 5,46, die Rechnung ist also ersichtlich falsch. 

Anders ausgedrückt: Die absolute Differenz ist 6 - 4,2 = *1,8 TF*. 

- 42,857 % von 4,2 sind *1,8*.

- 30 % von 6 sind *1,8*.

"43 Prozent ist nun mal etwas anderes als 30 Prozent" -> Nicht, wenn du von der jeweils richtigen Basis ausgehst.

Wenn man zwei Werte prozentual vergleicht, macht es also einen Unterschied ob man von der Mehr- oder der Minderleistung spricht. Also kann ich sehr wohl im gleichen Satz sagen, dass Scorpio 43 Prozent mehr Leistung hat als die PS4 Pro und dass die PS4 Pro 30 Prozent weniger Leistung hat als die Scorpio; alles andere wäre falsch.


----------



## bas1 (10. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Schöne Rechnereien, nur sagen die reinen TF nicht alles aus. Ein Auto mit mehr PS ist ja auch nicht automatisch schneller, es kommt auf das Zusammenspiel der Komponenten an.  Sieht man ja gut an XB1/PS4, die Ps4 hat ja auch irgendwas um die 40% mehr TF, aber in der Praxis sieht und merkt man davon selten etwas. Ich kann mich zumindest an kein Spiel erinnern, dass 40% besser aussah oder 40% mehr fps hatte. Wie sich das bei Skorpio und Pro verhält, wird man dann sehen. Der Unterschied kann genau so gering sein oder deutlich sichtbar. Wird man dann sehen.



Das stimmt nicht. Du erinnerst dich an die Auflösungsunterschiede in den meisten Spielen?

Der Auflösungsunterschied zwischen 1080p und 900p entspricht ziemlich genau dem Leistungsunterschied zwischen PS4 und XB1. 

1080p sind *43,96 %* mehr Pixel als 900p. 
Andersrum: 900p sind *30,54 %* weniger Pixel als 1080p.

Der Unterschied ist also sehr wohl da. Dass es für dich subjektiv nicht "40% besser" aussieht, liegt daran, dass Auflösungsunterschiede bei Auflösungen über 900p nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick sichtbar sind.  Genau das gleiche wird bei PS4 pro und Scorpio der Fall sein sofern sich die Unterschiede zwischen den Versionen auf die Auflösung beschränken.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. April 2017)

Nur brauchst du allerdings bei einer Auflösungsdifferenz von 900p auf 1080p keine 30 oder gar blödsinnig und falsch gerechnete 43 Prozent Mehrleistung sondern viel weniger.


----------



## bas1 (10. April 2017)

Wie du meinst. Mir wird das zu blöd. Einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. April 2017)

Das ist eben das Problem wenn man keine Ahnung hat aber mitreden will.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. April 2017)

bas1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Du erinnerst dich an die Auflösungsunterschiede in den meisten Spielen?
> 
> Der Auflösungsunterschied zwischen 1080p und 900p entspricht ziemlich genau dem Leistungsunterschied zwischen PS4 und XB1.
> 
> ...



Ist mir geläufig, dass bei der XB1 einige Spiele in niedrigerer oder dynamischer Auflösung laufen, aber ein paar Pixel sind für mich dank der sehr guten Upscaler nun mal nicht 40% "besser".  Für mich müssen angebliche 40% Mehrleistung auch bei JEDEM Spiel deutlich sicht- oder spürbar sein und nicht nur auf dem Papier bestehen. 

Wir werden ja sehen, was die Skorpio draus macht. ich hoffe, man wird es bei Fps, Details, Kantenglättung etc. merken.


----------



## bas1 (10. April 2017)

@schaschlik

Jo, ich bin da grundsätzlich deiner Meinung.  Rein objektiv gesehen war und ist der Unterschied aber eben da. Ich hoffe auch, dass die Spiele auf der Scorpio mehr bieten als nur eine höhere Auflösung. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem wenn man keine Ahnung hat aber mitreden will.



Sorry, aber keine Ahnung von Mathe und Prozentrechnung hat hier nur einer und das bist DU!


----------



## Spiritogre (10. April 2017)

Ach bitte, frage lieber mal deinen Mathelehrer, bevor du hier weiter das Großmaul raushängen lässt. Das man vom Grundwert ausgehen muss und nicht bei Plus und Minus zwei verschiedene Werte bekommt obwohl es nur einer sein darf ist dir jedenfalls schon mal nicht in den Sinn gekommen.
Außerdem bezog ich mich bei der Aussage um die benötigte Leistung um 900p Inhalte mit 1080p darzustellen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. April 2017)

Schade dass man heute nur noch mit Beleidigungen argumentieren kann.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. April 2017)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> signed.
> die ps4 slim ist echt gut um 200-250€, wie schon mehrmals erwähnt.
> die ps4 war mir immer zu laut, zu heiß, zu teuer und hat mir zu viel strom gezogen für das gebotene.
> nach dem ps4 slim release habe ich mir dann sofort den durchaus gelungenen ps4 slim refresh geholt.
> ...



Meine Pro ist übrigens deutlich leiser als die Standard-PS4, die ich vorher hatte. Wobei regelmäßiges Öffnen und Reinigen, so alle 8 Wochen, bei dem alten Modell schon einiges brachte.

Aber gut, ich spiele auch nicht in 4K. Ich hab 'ne 40-Zoll-Glotze und spiel aus 2,5 m Entfernung, was soll ich da mit 4K? Interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die PS4 Pro hat 4 TFlop Leistung, die Scorpio 6 TFlop. Das sind theoretisch 33 Prozent mehr.



Ups! Jetzt rechnen wir alle mal 4 * 1,3333 mit dem Taschenrechner nach.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ups! Jetzt rechnen wir alle mal 4 * 1,3333 mit dem Taschenrechner nach.



Lass es, es haben jetzt schon mehrere User versucht zu erklären.....


----------



## Spiritogre (10. April 2017)

Die Logik diktiert, dass man nicht einmal 33 Prozent und einmal 43 Prozent Leistungsunterschied bei gleichen Werten haben kann. Auf die Idee seid ihr jedenfalls scheinbar jedoch nicht gekommen. Noch einmal, der Basiswert für den Leistungsunterschied als Berechnungsgrundlage ist 1TFlop. Von 4 auf 6 TFlop hat man also einen Leistungssprung von 33 Prozent. Alles andere ist Bullshit.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Von 4 auf 6 TFlop hat man also einen Leistungssprung von 33 Prozent.



Richtig. In der Alternativmathematik der Waldorfschule. Spiritogre, darf ich meine nächste Rechnung an Dich schicken? Mal gucken, ob Du es bemerkst, wenn ich kreativ die Umsatzsteuer mit der Hundesteuer plutimiziere.

EDIT: Aus gegebenem PISA-Anlaß mal ein Video nach meiner absoluten Lieblingsschriftstellerin. Das meine ich ernst, ich hatte immer gedacht, die bekommt nochmal den Nobelpreis. Vielleicht hat sie ihn nicht bekommen, weil sie eine Frau war. 

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4sp28e


----------



## McDrake (10. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Richtig. In der Alternativmathematik der Waldorfschule. Spiritogre, darf ich meine nächste Rechnung an Dich schicken? Mal gucken, ob Du es bemerkst, wenn ich kreativ die Umsatzsteuer mit der Hundesteuer plutimiziere.
> 
> EDIT: Aus gegebenem PISA-Anlaß mal ein Video nach meiner absoluten Lieblingsschriftstellerin. Das meine ich ernst, ich hatte immer gedacht, die bekommt nochmal den Nobelpreis. Vielleicht hat sie ihn nicht bekommen, weil sie eine Frau war.
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4sp28e



Ganz ehrlich.
Ich schnall nicht, was an der Rechnung von Spiri falsch ist.
Es kommt immer darauf an, was man als Grundwert annimmt.

Ein Produkt kostet normal 100.-
Jetzt ist der Neupreis 60.-

Nimmt man als Grundwert den Ursprungspreis, dann ist die Reduktion... oh, Überraschung 40%.

Ein Produkt kostet 60.-
Neuerdings 100.-

Obwohl es in € gleich viel Differenz ist, ist der neue Preis eben nicht 40% teurer, sondern...
Rechne es mal aus.

Es kommt, zumindest in meiner Logik, bei %-Rechnen alleine auf den Ausgangswert an.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.
> Ich schnall nicht, was an der Rechnung von Spiri falsch ist.



Das mit dem Basiswert 1 ist Quatsch, denn nach der Logik hat man bei natürlichen Zahlen immer den Basiswert 1.

Die Steigerung von 4 auf 6 ist 50 %. Denn: 4 x 1,5 = 6.

Wenn ich die 6 als Basiswert nehme und von da auf die 4 will, dann habe ich einen Rückgang um 1/3 = 33 %.

Wenn ich also von der Pro ausgehe -- und in einem idealen Beispiel nur die Tflops betrachte --, dann ist die Scorpio um 50 % leistungsstärker als die Pro. Der Basiswert ist 4.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> ...




Genau das mit der Reduktion bzw. Steigerung versteht spirit nicht.

Für ihn sind es immer 33%, egal in welche Richtung und das ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. April 2017)

Nein, hallo, ihr müsst meine Beiträge mal lesen und vor allem endlich mal verstehen.
Natürlich kommt ja nach Ausgangswert eine andere Prozentzahl raus, habe nie etwas anderes behauptet. Das Problem bei eurer Logik, und das habe ich nun schon 1000 Mal versucht zu erklären, ist, dass eine Leistungsdifferenz nicht zwei verschiedene Größen haben kann, sie ist identisch. Ein Gerät kann nun mal nicht 50 Prozent schneller sein und andersrum 30 Prozent langsamer. 
Darum muss man einen Basis-Ausgangswert nehmen. Und der ist eben 1 TFlop. Die XBox Scorpio hat 6 x mehr und die PS4 Pro 4 x mehr macht eine Differenz von 1/3 also gerundet 33 Prozent.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (11. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, hallo, ihr müsst meine Beiträge mal lesen und vor allem endlich mal verstehen.
> Natürlich kommt ja nach Ausgangswert eine andere Prozentzahl raus, habe nie etwas anderes behauptet. Das Problem bei eurer Logik, und das habe ich nun schon 1000 Mal versucht zu erklären, ist, dass eine Leistungsdifferenz nicht zwei verschiedene Größen haben kann, sie ist identisch. Ein Gerät kann nun mal nicht 50 Prozent schneller sein und andersrum 30 Prozent langsamer.
> Darum muss man einen Basis-Ausgangswert nehmen. Und der ist eben 1 TFlop. Die XBox Scorpio hat 6 x mehr und die PS4 Pro 4 x mehr macht eine Differenz von 1/3 also gerundet 33 Prozent.



Adam hat 200 Äpfeln, Bert 400. Aus der Sicht von Adam hat Bert 100% mehr Äpfel, aus der Sicht von Bert hat Adam 50% weniger Äpfel. Das stimmt beides, es kommt nur darauf an, welchen Wert man aus Ausgangspunkt festlegt. Du kannst nicht einfach 1 als Ausgangswert festlegen und selbst wenn Du das machst, haben wir doch wieder das gleiche Problem: Wovon gehst Du als Basis aus? 6 x sind 50% mehr als  4 x und 4 x 33% weniger als 6 x.

Die Skorpio ist die neue Konsole, also ist die Playstation Pro der Ausgangswert für die Berechnung, denn wir wollen ja wissen, was die neue Konsole mehr kann. Sie hat 4TF, die Skorpio 6, also ist die Skorpio 50% leistungsfähiger.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Adam hat 200 Äpfeln, Bert 400. Aus der Sicht von Adam hat Bert 100% mehr Äpfel, aus der Sicht von Bert hat Adam 50% weniger Äpfel. Das stimmt beides, es kommt nur darauf an, welchen Wert man aus Ausgangspunkt festlegt. Du kannst nicht einfach 1 als Ausgangswert festlegen und selbst wenn Du das machst, haben wir doch wieder das gleiche Problem: Wovon gehst Du als Basis aus? 6 x sind 50% mehr als  4 x und 4 x 33% weniger als 6 x.
> 
> Die Skorpio ist die neue Konsole, also ist die Playstation Pro der Ausgangswert für die Berechnung, denn wir wollen ja wissen, was die neue Konsole mehr kann. Sie hat 4TF, die Skorpio 6, also ist die Skorpio 50% leistungsfähiger.



Das hatten wir schon mit Äpfeln, sind wir hier in der Grundschule?
Noch einmal *seufz* es geht um die Leistungsdifferenz. Du kannst nicht einmal sagen, Scorpio hat 50 Prozent mehr Leistung und andersrum dann sagen die PS4 Pro hat 33 Prozent weniger Leistung. Der Leistungsunterschied als feste Zahl bleibt ja identisch. 
Deswegen der Grundwert, von dem aus gerechnet wird, sodass immer das gleiche Ergebnis rauskommt, egal ob man zuzählt oder abzählt und dazu brauchst du den Grundwert von 1 TFlop. Und dann ist die Differenz eben 33 Prozent.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. April 2017)

Man.... es wird der Unterschied zwischen PS4 Pro und Scorpio ermittelt, da ist der Grundwert die Leistung der PS4 Pro und nicht irgendein Wert von 1.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (11. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon mit Äpfeln, sind wir hier in der Grundschule?
> Noch einmal *seufz* es geht um die Leistungsdifferenz. Du kannst nicht einmal sagen, Scorpio hat 50 Prozent mehr Leistung und andersrum dann sagen die PS4 Pro hat 33 Prozent weniger Leistung. Der Leistungsunterschied als feste Zahl bleibt ja identisch.
> Deswegen der Grundwert, von dem aus gerechnet wird, sodass immer das gleiche Ergebnis rauskommt, egal ob man zuzählt oder abzählt und dazu brauchst du den Grundwert von 1 TFlop. Und dann ist die Differenz eben 33 Prozent.



Ich habe gedacht, mit den Äpfeln würdest Du es verstehen, aber ich habe mich geirrt. 

Du kaufst eine Sammelkarte für 5 Euro und verkaufst sie für 10 Euro weiter. Du machst einen Gewinn von 100%. Das leuchtet ja wohl noch ein oder? Nach Deiner Logik hattest Du aber vorher einfach nur 50% weniger Geld als jetzt. Du musst aber das zuerst bestehende (von mir aus auch Istwert) als Basis nehmen und dann mit dem neuen vergleichen.  Googel doch einfach mal nach Leistungsteigerungen, Umsatzsteigerungen, Gewinnsteigerungen oder was auch immer und schau Dir an, wie die das rechnen.

Prozentrechnen ist auf den ersten Blick nicht immer logisch. Rechne z.B. mal zu 100 20% dazu und zieh sie wieder ab. Zauberei, es kommt nicht mehr 100 raus sondern 96, obwohl wir aus beiden Richtungen als feste Zahl einen Unterschied von 20 haben.


----------



## bas1 (11. April 2017)

Lasst es gut sein. Einfacher als mit Schaschlikschmugglers Äpfelbeispiel kann man es nicht erklären. Entweder ist er tatsächlich nicht in der Lage, es zu verstehen, oder er trollt. In beiden Fällen ist jede weitere Erklärung verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. April 2017)

Nein,m es ist eine reine Definitionssache. Ihr nehmt die PS4 Pro als Ausgangslage und erreicht dadurch je nach Blickwinkel zwei verschiedene Werte. Ich sage einfach, dass man das so nicht angeben sollte, sondern das die Wertedifferenz immer gleich sein sollte.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (11. April 2017)

bas1 schrieb:


> Lasst es gut sein. Einfacher als mit Schaschlikschmugglers Äpfelbeispiel kann man es nicht erklären. Entweder ist er tatsächlich nicht in der Lage, es zu verstehen, oder er trollt. In beiden Fällen ist jede weitere Erklärung verschwendete Zeit.



Scheinbar ersteres. Ist mir jetzt aber auch egal, simpler kann man es echt nicht erklären.


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. April 2017)

Im Internet gibt man keine Fehler zu


----------



## Spiritogre (12. April 2017)

Mir stößt hier vor allem sauer auf, dass da einige denken ich würde nicht begreifen, dass von 4 auf 6 ein Sprung von 50 Prozent ist, natürlich weiß ich das und habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. Nein, ich bin nicht dumm, ihr seit nur zu dämlich meine Begründung zu verstehen! Was diese Personen nämlich nicht kapieren ist, dass ich von einer anderen Basis rechne, damit die Leistungsdifferenz gleich ist, egal ob man von PS4 rauf oder runter zählt, was eben bei deren Rechnung nicht der Fall ist. Es ist nun einmal albern zu sagen, die XBox Scorpio hat 50 Prozent mehr Leistung als die PS4 Pro aber die PS4 Pro hat 33 Prozent weniger Leistung als die XBox Scorpio.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (12. April 2017)

Genau, das wird es sein. Alle anderen sind einfach nur zu dämlich.


----------

